# Ilangi update



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

:dancing: WOO-HOO! :dancing: The first night has passed and all are very happy. 22 little Ilangi in an empty 90 with just a thin layer of gravel. All were swimming happily about the tank yesterday 5 minutes after being poured out of their bags. Turned the lights on for the first time today at about 6pm. Fed them a little Dainichi Veggie pellets and all of them ate. I can see what everyone has said about them now. The urge to overfeed is great! They swarm to the food and act as if they will never be full.

Anyhow, they are all doing great and after a week or so, I will transfer them to their final home. A different 90 that is aquascaped with rock and sand.

Thanks to everyone for thier advice.........and for my chronic questions


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

When can we see some pics? I'm glad they are settling nicely for you :thumb:

Ray


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

well done :thumb:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Excellent man..Ilangi are a sight to see..

Got any pics?


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I have taken about 20 pics. All with my phone. All bad since they move about 900 mph! LOL


----------

